# Lost vape Orion Q



## Riaz (18/2/19)

Howsit guys 

Who in cape Town stocks the pods for this device?

Thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches (18/2/19)

Riaz said:


> Howsit guys
> 
> Who in cape Town stocks the pods for this device?
> 
> Thanks


Vape Cartel?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (18/2/19)

Not sure about Cape Town @Riaz 
But Vape King has the pods and the actual device
https://www.vapeking.co.za/lost-vape-orion-q-17w-aio-pod-system.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (9/3/19)

I've called a few places and it seems no one in cape Town sells these pods

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (11/3/19)

Not in Cape Town but sir Vape have:

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collectio...t-vape-dna-orion-orion-quest-replacement-pods

Reactions: Like 1


----------

